
Ask HN: How can a bootstrapped startup reach international audience? - adalyz
Hi I am Co Founder of Adalyz http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.adalyz.com , We Provide Analytics and Reporting for Your Adwords, Facebook Ad Campaigns in one unified dashboard. We also help you decide which ad network(google or fb or instagram) should you invest your money on.<p>We recently launched Adalyz in Ad Tech India. We got good traction. But For us reaching out to an international audience is one of the biggest challenges. Since we are bootstrapped we dont have enough of cash to burn out on ads.<p>How do you guys reach out to international audience for your product ?
======
patio11
Start writing things which are useful to people who advertise across
AdWords/Facebook/Instagram, or who should advertise across
AdWords/Facebook/Instagram. Capture email addresses on those pages, trading
them for some immediate value plus the promise of additional things 2X per
month or so that will be useful to them. An easy way to provide immediate
value is with a guide to constructive creatives and/or landing pages which
convert well on the various platforms.

Promoting your content is a lot easier than promoting your offering, which
you'll be doing primarily to people who are pulled in by the content. You can
give away the content and charge for the software. You can also reach out to
people with relevant audiences like e.g. SmashingMagazine and offer them
additional free, exclusive high-quality writing in return for permission to
link their readers back to your website, where you'll have a specially
prepared guide for SmashingMagazine readers at the ready.

There's no cash cost to writing a mountain, and no particular barrier which
makes it any harder to do from India than it is from Ogaki or Kansas.

~~~
adalyz
Thanks for the response, we are already doing blogs on ads and similar content
once a week. Do you think thats the right frequency or should we write more
often ?

~~~
wprapido
you should write more often, higher quality and at more places. read more on
content marketing. content marketing is powerful, cheap but takes plenty of
effort. so it's a great way to get traction as a bootstrapped business without
marketing budget. as with any business, being where your clients are is what
counts most. check out [http://affbuzz.com/](http://affbuzz.com/) . it's a
great affiliate marketing blog aggregator. reach them out and offer guest
posts or work out some mutually beneficial arrangement

